# Schwinn Phantom restored



## Driftpr (Mar 7, 2018)

My Schwinn Phantom restored.


----------



## bikecrazy (Mar 7, 2018)

Beautiful job! You don’t see many girls Phantoms.


----------



## deepsouth (Mar 8, 2018)

Nice bike!!!


----------



## Driftpr (Mar 8, 2018)

bikecrazy said:


> Beautiful job! You don’t see many girls Phantoms.



Thanks


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 8, 2018)

Oh my, look at that chrome! Another sweet Schwinn Driftpr.


----------



## Driftpr (Mar 9, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Oh my, look at that chrome! Another sweet Schwinn Driftpr.



Thanks Buddy I try to do my best or at least to look good it’s nice when people appreciate your work


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 9, 2018)

A very sharp looking bike. I'm just curious why you painted the headlight cover red instead of black though? Does the bike have a '55 serial number? V/r Shawn


----------



## spoker (Mar 9, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> A very sharp looking bike. I'm just curious why you painted the headlight cover red instead of black though? Does the bike have a '55 serial number? V/r Shawn



prolly liked red better


----------



## Driftpr (Mar 9, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> A very sharp looking bike. I'm just curious why you painted the headlight cover red instead of black though? Does the bike have a '55 serial number? V/r Shawn



Sometimes I like to be different that’s all.No main reason.Thanks for viewing my post.Im working on a Black phantom men’s as we speak.Soon be posting the final work.


----------



## phantom (Mar 9, 2018)

Driftpr said:


> Sometimes I like to be different that’s all.No main reason.Thanks for viewing my post.Im working on a Black phantom men’s as we speak.Soon be posting the final work.



You have some very desirable bikes. When I just google a few types some of your pictures come up. Nice work.


----------



## Driftpr (Mar 9, 2018)

phantom said:


> You have some very desirable bikes. When I just google a few types some of your pictures come up. Nice work.



Thanks


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 9, 2018)

Very nice , you don’t see very many of those 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Driftpr (Mar 9, 2018)

Kickstand3 said:


> Very nice , you don’t see very many of those
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Thanks,I know not too many


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 10, 2018)

Nice looking bike!  Frame front tubes paint scheme is Panther tho....not Phantom


----------



## runningbarre (Mar 17, 2018)

I like it...hmmm...maybe better than the boys version!


----------



## Driftpr (Apr 17, 2018)

Bump


----------



## vincev (Apr 17, 2018)

Great looking !


----------



## bicycle ed (Jun 28, 2018)

bikecrazy said:


> Beautiful job! You don’t see many girls Phantoms.



pretty....


----------



## Driftpr (Oct 31, 2018)




----------

